# démarrage très lent de mon macbook



## dickzilla (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis nouveau et étant un novice, je voudrais savoir comment faire car mon macbook met plus de 8 minutes pour démarrer correctement.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Waxmaster C (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour Dickzilla,
Il faudrait que tu vérifies si un de tes composants n'est pas mort. Pour cela, va dans le dossier Utilitaire > Informations système et que tu vérifies ton matériel, et si un apparaît en rouge, c'est qu'il est défaillant. Je te dis cela, car lorsque le Mac démarre, il teste les composants, et lorsqu'il y a un problème il lag dessus, et il met du temps à démarrer, mais sa peut-être autre chose.
Hésite pas à réparer les autorisations aussi (avec onyx, à partir de l'utilitaire de disque, ou avec ton cd d'installation)
Tiens nous au courant !

Bon courage


----------



## carloos (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis nouveau aussi sur ce forum mais suis sur mac depuis quelques temps.

J'ai mon macbook (blanc de mi 2009) qui me suit depuis mes début sur mac et je l'ai mis à jour sous Lion avec ajout de ram récent (passé de 2GB à 4GB car il ramait sérieusement depuis le passage à Lion) 

Enfin tout ça pour dire que depuis l'ajout de Ram il tourne nickel excepté au démarrage, il est long environ un peu plus d'une minute et parfois à l'extinction aussi... 

Que faire ? svp

ps : j'ai déjà fait un bon coup d'onyx et une réinitialisation de la PRAM et rien n'y fait ..

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Waxmaster C (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour Carloos,

Comment tu as installé ton nouvel OS ?

Est ce que tu peux regarder les processus qui sont lancés automatiquement au démarrage de ton Mac ? Ce sont souvent des sources de ralentissement ! 
Pour se faire, cliquer sur : Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et Groupes > Onglet Ouverture. Et là tu les verras et n'hésites pas à supprimer ceux qui sont pas nécessaire dès le démarrage du mac (bouton + et -).

Tiens nous au courant 

Bonne aprem


----------



## lcoullet (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je me joins à la discussion car ma femme a un pb similaire avec son macbook blanc intel core 2 duo à 2.26Ghz.
Il tourne sous Snow Leopard et se comportait bien jusqu'à cet été.

Fin juillet il commençait à montrer de grosses lenteurs au démarrages et à l'exécution. J'ai d'abord pensé à un pb de DD, mais après réparations des permissions et vérification de l'état S.M.A.R.T tout était ok.

A notre retour de vacances, alors qu'il avait été stocké en bon étant dans un placard => Impossible de le démarrer (bloqué avec la petite roue grise tournant indéfiniment).

Démarrage en mode verbose, arrêté au niveau du disque dur. aie.
Démarrage à partir du CD d'install, sans problèmes. Réparation du disque avec l'utilitaire fourni => le disque semble OK.
Redémarrage : bloqué de la même façon.
Réinitialisation de la PRAM : idem.
Redémarrage en mode "sans échec" (touche maj) : il démarre mais très lentement.
Redémarrage en mode "single user" : lancement de la commande fsck : pas de problèmes.

Bon depuis il redémarre en mode "normal", mais il lui faut au moins 5 minutes et il est d'une extrême lenteur au changement d'applications, sur le finder etc.

J'ai quand même lancé Onyx et sa batterie d'opérations de maintenances, d'optimisation, etc. J'ai vérifié les applications au démarrage pour ne laisser que le strict nécessaire.
Mais rien n'y fait !

Avez-vous d'autres pistes ? 

Que puis-je faire ? Je pensais mettre à la main au porte-monnaie pour lui offrir une petite upgrade RAM à 4Go et remplacer le DD par un SSD.
Mais est-ce que cela résoudrait le problème?

Est-il conseillé de la passer à Lion ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

PS : j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de diagnostic comme demandé et je n'ai aucune ligne rouge.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2012)

Si possible :

Faire un clone du dd interne sur un dd externe. Booter sur le dd externe. Si le temps de démarrage / exécution des applications est correct, alors le pb vient du dd interne.


----------



## lcoullet (20 Août 2012)

Merci du tuyau. Un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner, il est encore gratuit ?


----------



## Waxmaster C (20 Août 2012)

Salut lcoullet,

Oui il est toujours gratuit, si tu le cherches, tu peux le trouver ici.

Bonne journée !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2012)

Il me semble que c'est la version Mountain Lion qui est (va devenir ?) payante.


----------

